# How do I stop a programme playing?



## kmusgrave

OK, stupid question time.

When I'm watching a recorded programme, how do I stop it playing (not pause, stop completely)

When I either press left-arrow to go back to the menus or press the stop button, the programme keeps playing in the corner screen. How do I get it to actually stop?


----------



## jonphil

not tried it myself, but in the Virgin guide the 'back' button is noted as stopping a program and not the 'stop' button?


----------



## cwaring

kmusgrave said:


> When I either press left-arrow to go back to the menus or press the stop button, the programme keeps playing in the corner screen. How do I get it to actually stop?


Mine does that too; but only sometimes, not regularly. Usually the stop button or back arrow works.


----------



## kmusgrave

jonphil said:


> not tried it myself, but in the Virgin guide the 'back' button is noted as stopping a program and not the 'stop' button?


No, the back button just rewinds a few seconds on mine


----------



## kmusgrave

cwaring said:


> Mine does that too; but only sometimes, not regularly. Usually the stop button or back arrow works.


Both just keep the programme playing in the corner window on mine.


----------



## danbayliss

The TV button will stop the current programme and take you to Live TV


----------



## Brangdon

I'm not sure what you mean by "stop". If you press the Pause button, it will stop. It's completely stopped in that it's not playing. If you also want to rewind it to the start, hold down the skip-back button. Are you looking for a "rewind to start and then pause" effect in a single button?

Live TV never really stops because it is always being broadcast, and your TiVo isn't able to shut down the BBC. It does annoy me that recordings are now treated the same: in s1, they automatically paused when you went to menus, but now they continue playing in the corner screen, and to pause them is an extra button-push.


----------



## Zaichik

I've found that, although they continue playing in the small window, when you return to them, they resume from the point that you exited to the menu. If that's how it's supposed to be, that's weird!


----------



## Major dude

I suppose logically the PnP should show live TV when you stop a time-shifted recording. However there is a danger that it would act as a live spoiler for any programme you are watching on a delay, so maybe it is better that it does this until the live feed is complete or alternatively shows as a blank screen.


----------



## cwaring

It can be switched off except when using the EPG.


----------



## kmusgrave

Brangdon said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "stop". If you press the Pause button, it will stop. It's completely stopped in that it's not playing. If you also want to rewind it to the start, hold down the skip-back button. Are you looking for a "rewind to start and then pause" effect in a single button?
> 
> Live TV never really stops because it is always being broadcast, and your TiVo isn't able to shut down the BBC. It does annoy me that recordings are now treated the same: in s1, they automatically paused when you went to menus, but now they continue playing in the corner screen, and to pause them is an extra button-push.


I mean that it should stop playing the recorded programme. So either pause it and keep it in the window, or show live TV in the window. At the moment it continues playing the recording when I press either the left-arrow (the S1 used to stop playing when you did this) or when I press the stop button (S1 didn't have this button). What _is_ the stop button for? What is it supposed to do?


----------



## Brangdon

To pause the mini-video window, press the Pause button.

(Press it when the mini-video is playing. I'm sorry if I've again misunderstood what you are trying to do.)


----------



## kmusgrave

Brangdon said:


> I'm sorry if I've again misunderstood what you are trying to do.)


No, you've only confused me. Now I'm not sure myself any more what I want it to do 

It just doesn't seem logical what it does at the moment. It seems to work differently to every other DVR I've used.


----------



## microbe

cwaring said:


> It can be switched off except when using the EPG.


I did fiddle with something last week and got rid of the PIP but blow me if it's now back and I can't remember what or how, remind me please Carl.
That or I may have to RTFM, surely below Tivo owners level?


----------



## cwaring

Just press the [slow] button


----------



## microbe

Slow?
Not the most intuative button but I guess many buttons have to be multifunction otherwise we end up holding a full keyboard. 
Personally I'd have thought the 3rd down on the left, best described as little square pointing at big square, might have seemed a lgical choice, suppose that one runs video at slomo speeds!
Cheers Carl,
Paul


----------



## cwaring

microbe said:


> Personally I'd have thought the 3rd down on the left, best described as little square pointing at big square...


That's the (completely redundant) 'Zoom' button


----------



## Zaichik

Actually, the zoom button is very useful if you have the mini-window thingy turned on as it's a quick way to get back to what you were watching before you went into the menus.


----------



## cwaring

But pressing "TV" does the same thing!


----------



## mikerr

...not tested it - but does TV return to live TV, but the zoom button return to whatever is playing in that mini window (i.e. could be a recording).


----------



## Zaichik

mikerr said:


> ...not tested it - but does TV return to live TV, but the zoom button return to whatever is playing in that mini window (i.e. could be a recording).


That was my assumption - I've never tried pressing TV when a recording is paused, though.


----------



## cwaring

Having just now had a play, it is as I suspected; the Zoomm button is completely redundant. Whatever you are watching, pressing the the 'Guide' button switches between the EPG and full-screen TV.

When watching a recording, pressing TV will take you to Live TV; as the S1 did.


----------



## dmeldrum

cwaring said:


> Having just now had a play, it is as I suspected; the Zoomm button is completely redundant. Whatever you are watching, pressing the the 'Guide' button switches between the EPG and full-screen TV.
> 
> When watching a recording, pressing TV will take you to Live TV; as the S1 did.


Not completely redundant (but nearly).

Play a recording, press Home, to go back to the recording, press Zoom.
This works even if you have switched off the mini-window.


----------

